# one fan with two remotes?



## vinny186 (Feb 2, 2017)

Can I control one ceiling fan with two remotes?

I'd like to have one by my bed and one on the wall.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 2, 2017)

vinny186 said:


> Can I control one ceiling fan with two remotes?
> 
> I'd like to have one by my bed and one on the wall.



It can be done, they discuss programming here.
http://www.hunterfan.com/getattachm...c29c392ecc/MultiplePlatformRemotesEnglish.pdf


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 2, 2017)

HD and Lowe's both sell fans, programable switches and remotes in a configuration that will fill your needs.


----------



## vinny186 (Feb 5, 2017)

Here are the instructions from the Hunter site for operating one fan with two remotes.
"If you want to install one fan operating on multiple remote controls, simply follow the instructions in your Owner&#8217;s
Manuals, including the remote control pairing instructions. Each remote must be paired within 3 minutes of restoring
power to your fan."

I've never seen "remote pairing" instructions with any fan remote - of course I've never actually read the instructions. Other than making the setting the same on both remotes and the receiver, is there anything else required to pair? And I don't see how getting power to the fan within 3 minutes would make a difference.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 5, 2017)

The three min. is sufficient time to "pair" the remotes, beyond which there is a lockout that prevents other wifi and RF devices from influencing the operation.


----------



## vinny186 (Feb 24, 2017)

It was much easier than I thought it would be. I bought another remote and set all the dip switches to match one another and now both remotes control the fan.


----------

